# Miami with/without, banded top knot for Betty?



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I think both dogs look stunning but I have a definite preference for the white boy's groom.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I do Lily's with a long TK and use little girl hair scrunchies to keep it up. They come out easily without breaking too much hair and they go back easily. Tell DH that Lily sees everything even with some hair falling in front of her eyes. BF thinks the same thing and every time he says something to that effect I put her through the utility signals to show him she sees just fine.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Dechi - thanks for your opinion. I think the white cut looks more balanced, but I love the long hair too. That is why I am torn!

Lily- Haha! That is a perfect response to the "blocked vision accusation" !


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The other good thing is that having one banded and one not helps me to tell them apart in the dark.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> The other good thing is that having one banded and one not helps me to tell them apart in the dark.


I can't remember how many times I have stepped on a black poodle in the bedroom at night! They really blend in to the background. I can see how Lily would stand out in contrast to Javvy. Makes sense !


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm partial to the trim shown in CharismaticMillie's boy. Probably because that's how I have Babykins clipped. The only difference is I have a round pom on her tail because I love how it looks as she walks and that pom bobs along with each step. I like that I don't have to spend a lot of time brushing out and fussing with her topknot.

If I had two dogs like Catherine, I would keep the female long and not worry about the odd stray hair falling in her face.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Skylar - you were convincing me towards the style shown in the photo of the white poodle.

But then, your comment about two poodles applies here. I have a boy, Axel, and he is cut in a short pet clip. So now I am leaning towards the long topknot again for Betty!! 

Hahaha! I am SO wishy-washy.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

If both poodles are similar in coloring - then I would definitely do what Catherine does and keep Betty with the longer topknot. You can always decide later to cut it off, but once cut it's a pain and takes time to grow back.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Being a lover of long hair, and realizing how long top knots seem to take to grow back, I say leave Betty with a banded top knot. If you don't like, you can always trim her into a short "pet" cut. It is not quite as easy a fix however, if you cut Betty's hair off and then, decide you liked it better banded.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I vote banded tk because it's more feminine and she is such a pretty girl!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Leave it long! Leave it long! Being a member of the Hair Club for Poodles I am always in favor or long topknots! I love it, have all my girls in it and my boy has a long "pet type" topknot because I am still looking for a home for him and most people think of the long hair as "to much work" so I shortened it. 
Leave it long, and I second Charmed comment. It will take a long time to grow back in, with lots of hair hanging in her eyes for a lot longer.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I too am a certified genuine recognized and qualified member of The Poodle Hair Club.....watching poodle hair flowing in the wind brings me unimaginable joy.................LOL! Yeah, a long banded TK for Betty the Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank you all for your feedback!!  

The comments from the 'Poodle Hair Club' are making perfect sense to me. Once it has been cut off, it takes forever to grow back, and living through an awkward hair -in-the-eyes stage. And I am with Molly- I love seeing that hair flowing in the breeze!


----------

